# attaching a sling



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have been wanting to get a sling for my new AR rifle

but it only has a sling attachment on the butt stock of the rifle,none on the fore grip area at all

i have looked on the DPMS site and all the slings they show look like they just rap or slip around the barrel

i really dislike the look of them

but i really would like to add a sling for hunting/shooting purposes

can anyone recomend a sling and an attachment for the gun

thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you have a front rail you can attach it to? If so, you can attach it there. Otherwise, you can use a single point sling and attach to the back (not sure if you have an adjustable stock or not).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What forearm do you have ?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Does your fore grip have holes in it? I bought an adaptor that goes into one of the holes in the fore grip for my DPMS. It was only $10.00. Hardest part was getting the grip off as I didn't have the proper tool to remove the cover. The adaptor lets you use a standard pin type connector.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

tuffdaddy: yes i have an adjustable stock,but want a 2 point sling

yes i have a front rail but want to keep that free for later use,just incase i want to add a laser

youngdon: the foregrip i believe is called the "glacier foregrip"

dwtrees: yes the foregrip has holes in it,that sounds like the way to go.where did you get the adaptor at?

i have yet to figure out how to remove the foregrip. i do what the manual states,but cannot get either half of the foregrip to move.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

If you have a normal m4/m16 2 piece hand guard there should be what is called a delta ring between the hand guard and the receiver (tried to post a pic pointing it out but couldnt figure out how to from my phone). It will have spring pressure pushing it forward. you simply pull the delta ring back toward the receiver and separate the two halves of the hand guard at the rear near the delta ring and your hand guard should be off.
Hope that helps.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh i also would add that you can get the magpul MS3 sling and have one that will switch between single point and 2 point sling. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

cherokee96 said:


> If you have a normal m4/m16 2 piece hand guard there should be what is called a delta ring between the hand guard and the receiver (tried to post a pic pointing it out but couldnt figure out how to from my phone). It will have spring pressure pushing it forward. you simply pull the delta ring back toward the receiver and separate the two halves of the hand guard at the rear near the delta ring and your hand guard should be off.
> Hope that helps.


+1 So easy a caveman can do it !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i figured out how to get the foregrip off today,being new its so tight i actually had to use a small flat blade screw driver to get it

to pop off once the delta ring was pushed/held back

maybe my arthritc hands was part of the problem

adapt,improvise,over come

yup,so easy a caveman with a screwdrive can do it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cherokee96: can you post a pic of your rifle with the sling on it in both configurataions for me to look at please

also of what you have for front sling attachment,as my rifle has nothing on the front for sling as of yet

i would like to see it on a gun,before i spend the $$


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ill try to post one of it configured each way tomorrow morning when i get home (working 18 hours tonight), since i dont have any that show it well on my phone.

For the front sling attachment i have a quad rail hand guard on mine so i use a rail mounted sling attachment.
I think the Magpul msa (the sling attachment designed for the MOE hand guard i think its called the msa) may be able to be attached to a standard hand guard as well but im not sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Tim, just drill a 1/4 hole in the barrel and run a screw through it.... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Hey Tim, just drill a 1/4 hole in the barrel and run a screw through it.... :teeth:


i thought about that, but thought it might affect the accuracy a little bit


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey sneaky, sorry i took so long, but here is a couple pics of mine with the MS3 like you wanted to see. In the one with it set up as a single point you can see the plate on the rear of the reciever that surrounds the buffer tube has been replaced with the one provided by magpul with the sling.

In the pic of it switched to be a 2 point you can see the RSA (rail mounted sling attachment) for the front sling mount.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

btw, i saw that blackhawk makes small sections of pic rail that attach to your standard handguard, might be able to use that as a front sling attachment.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the pics,very cool

i will check into blackhawk and see what i can find


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I replaced the glacier hand guard on my LR308 with a 4 rail version that snaps into the same space for about $25 if my memory serves me correctly. then you can use anything that fits a ********* rail.


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats what i did on mine, i just have the rail covers on the sections of rail that are unused. Im going to be replacing it with a longer free float quad rail and low profile gas block when i can afford it though, that way i can get a longer sight radius.


----------

